# BIGGEST INDOOR TRACK READY and OPEN - Grand Rapids - Jenison WMRCRACING



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

*MICHIGANS BIGGEST INDOOR TRACK READY and OPEN - Grand Rapids - Jenison WMRCRACING*

*COME JOIN THE FUN EVERY SATURDAY WINTER RC RACING IS HERE.BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY AND ENJOY A DAY OF RC RACING.OUR TRACK IS BIGGER THAN MOST OTHER INDOOR TRACKS IN THE AREA.*




*Doors open at 10 am and Sedans races start at 12 noon every saturday. *
*Stadium Trucks racing starts at 5 pm every saturday.*
**Tuesday night Stadium Truck Practice from 5 pm to 9 pm. *
**Thursday night Sedan Practice from 5 pm to 9 pm. *
*$10 entry fee for 1st class and $5 for additional class. *
**$5 for practice nights. *
*The track is AIR CONDITIONED and Heated!!!!!!!!!!*

*Pleanty of tables and power - air compressor - handicap accessable with elevator.*

*Food is delivered (pizza-chinese)and or local fast food availible.Otherwise vending machines on site.*

*Please visit www.wmrcracing.com *
*Directions to the track: http://www.wmrcracing.com/DD.html*

*Address:6778 18th Ave. Jenison, Mi. 49428*


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Largest Indoor Permanent Track is RCScrewZ Speedway - go to www.rcscrewz.com check out photos and size - Carpet and Asphalt


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

Your not in our area RC SCREWZ.Your 2 hours at least away from Grand rapids -Kalamazoo - portage.You do have a nice track but with gas prices at 2.69 i think having a track closer to where you live is more reasonable.We are glad its open...and for being permanent thats ok too we are too thru the winter months then we take it outdoors for nitro truck and car classes as well as electric. SO NAA! LOL!


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

alltech said:


> Your not in our area RC SCREWZ.Your 2 hours at least away from Grand rapids -Kalamazoo - portage.You do have a nice track but with gas prices at 2.69 i think having a track closer to where you live is more reasonable.We are glad its open...and for being permanent thats ok too we are too thru the winter months then we take it outdoors for nitro truck and car classes as well as electric. SO NAA! LOL!



His post says largest in michigan - we are in michigan and we are the largest - thats all - he's probably the biggest in grand rapids


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

They are the only track in G.R.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

So I guess size matters? 

:lol:


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

at least there's is FLAT :thumbsup:


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

like your head?


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

like a REALtrack should be. :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I like racing on a track with a few bumps... Makes it more challenging and realistic.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

The post does say Michigans biggest...

I liked RC Screwz track...I ran the MORL race there this summer and the track was awesome.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Now boys, play nice! :jest: 

But seriously, does anybody know the size of WMRC's track? RCScrews website says theirs is 100' x 50'.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

rcscrewz said:


> Largest Indoor Permanent Track is RCScrewZ Speedway - go to www.rcscrewz.com check out photos and size - Carpet and Asphalt


 First off Alltech is a racer there and not the owners of the track so dont get your pantys in a bunch about the track size he is just happy to have a great place to race over here in GR.I was at your track a few weeks ago it was very nice too and hope to race there some time.Now can we all just race and have fun???


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

SStew.

ever run on the carpet.......can you say RALLY CAR TRACK
:thumbsup:


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

rcscrewz said:


> Largest Indoor Permanent Track is RCScrewZ Speedway - go to www.rcscrewz.com check out photos and size - Carpet and Asphalt



*ONE FAILED RACE IS NOT ENOUGH * 
YOU ARE SO STUCK ON THE STUPID S#$% TO REALIZE YOUR POSTS ARE KILLING YOUR BUISNESS AND YOU ARE RUNNING PEOPLE AWAY 

YOU HAVE ONE TRACK NOT THE BIGGEST CARPET AND ASPHALT THEY ARE THE SAME TRACK 

YOU MIGHT HAVE TO RACE AT A DIFFERENT TRACK SOMEDAY GOD KNOWS YOUR THE BEST IN YOUR OWN HOUSE BUT GO SOMEWHERE ELSE YOU WILL GET YOUR ASS HANDED TO YA :wave:


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

rcscrewz said:


> like your head?


THIS IS THE TRACK OWNER POST ING TO A POSSIABLE CUSTOMER 

*I WANT TO GO THERE AND SPEND MY HARD EARNED MONEY!!!!!*


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

funai said:


> *ONE FAILED RACE IS NOT ENOUGH *
> YOU ARE SO STUCK ON THE STUPID S#$% TO REALIZE YOUR POSTS ARE KILLING YOUR BUISNESS AND YOU ARE RUNNING PEOPLE AWAY
> 
> YOU HAVE ONE TRACK NOT THE BIGGEST CARPET AND ASPHALT THEY ARE THE SAME TRACK
> ...


 Man you Michiganders take your track rivalries seriously dontcha?


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

This Place Looks Very Laidbacked And Relaxed That Is What The Sport Needs Right Now Not The Bs From Trackowners Fighting And Trackowners Telling Dads With The Kids And Wallets To Stay Away Or Im The Biggest And Best 


CYPRESS- NO JUST THE *LITTLE* GUY IN THE STATE DID


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

All I have to say is WOW!!! I'm glad I go to K-zoo to race now... None of this down there.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

This Wmrc Looks Awesome I Wish I Lived Closer It Would Be A Nice Place To Support


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

funai said:


> This Wmrc Looks Awesome I Wish I Lived Closer It Would Be A Nice Place To Support


Maybe you could pick a weekend, grab a friend and take a drive.
I'm sure you will have a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

Folks i wasnt trying to cause a rukus ,i was just spreading the news.Hope you all can join us some saturday for some rc fun both road course and stadiam trucks .Thanks all!


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

funai said:


> This Place Looks Very Laidbacked And Relaxed That Is What The Sport Needs Right Now Not The Bs From Trackowners Fighting And Trackowners Telling Dads With The Kids And Wallets To Stay Away Or Im The Biggest And Best
> 
> 
> CYPRESS- NO JUST THE *LITTLE* GUY IN THE STATE DID



Any more lies you want to tell while you at it ...


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

funai said:


> *ONE FAILED RACE IS NOT ENOUGH *
> YOU ARE SO STUCK ON THE STUPID S#$% TO REALIZE YOUR POSTS ARE KILLING YOUR BUISNESS AND YOU ARE RUNNING PEOPLE AWAY
> 
> YOU HAVE ONE TRACK NOT THE BIGGEST CARPET AND ASPHALT THEY ARE THE SAME TRACK
> ...


Its quotes like yours that run people away - no name attached to your id in the public file easy to speak negative then - don't have to travel own my own track - talk is cheap come here and discuss your opions with me and I know you couldn't hand my ass to me


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

kevinm said:


> Now boys, play nice! :jest:
> 
> But seriously, does anybody know the size of WMRC's track? RCScrews website says theirs is 100' x 50'.


The track size can be as big as 115x68 however the tracks change from week to week, some weeks tighter turns some weeks a little more open.The gents that put it on for us here are always looking to challange our skills and are very creative when constucting the new track layout.The evening consist of the same track but with more jumps and bumps for all the stadiam truck racers.Come join us bud it would be nice to have you racing with us again


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

also the thread title reads:
MICHIGANS BIGGEST INDOOR TRACK READY and OPEN - Grand Rapids - Jenison WMRCRACING

or maybe I am the only one who read this -


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

RCSCREWZ it dosnt matter what the title says what matters is that the word is out for our local rc racers and any others that would like to race.Please Quit CRYING and grow up.Noone is trying to take business away from you.So please leave it alone.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

alltech said:


> RCSCREWZ it dosnt matter what the title says what matters is that the word is out for our local rc racers and any others that would like to race.Please Quit CRYING and grow up.Noone is trying to take business away from you.So please leave it alone.


Far from crying and business to business I hope he makes it and makes it big. I just commented on his title listing in the beginning - and everyone jumped on my butt - and it does matter if someone is clling me a liar and telling me I misread his title - thats all - nothing agianst the owner - I wish him all the luck and then some dealing with some of these racers out there. In a house of 30+ plus racers on club race nights - everything you do will piss off someone and make someone else happy. You cannot please everyone all the time - I hold anyone in very high regards to start up his own track/business


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

* *









rcscrewz said:


> also the thread title reads:
> MICHIGANS BIGGEST INDOOR TRACK READY and OPEN - Grand Rapids - Jenison WMRCRACING
> 
> or maybe I am the only one who read this -


 Let it go the owners of the track have nothing to do with this tread they arent claiming to have the biggest and best track.This was a racers OPION and I also think its on of the best ran tracks I have been to and there are others Like Lazer ,Hobby hub and RnL now (Hobby sports).I was at your track a few weeks back had plan on coming over there again as I had a fun time.But after the way you have atacked this Tread I think I will just go to Larys next time I am over there to see my inlaws.Or bring my buggy and go to Dirtburners now.Was going to run the CRL but if they give you the 4th race I will have to think about it now.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

wreckscuba said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hearing that from a number of racers. I'll have to pow wow with the other CRL volunteers.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> Its quotes like yours that run people away - no name attached to your id in the public file easy to speak negative then - don't have to travel own my own track - talk is cheap come here and discuss your opions with me and I know you couldn't hand my ass to me


At the risk of pointing out the obvious ...
You don't have a name attached to your posts, either.

And if their track can be 115' x 68' (minus some area in the infield), it just MIGHT be the biggest in Michigan.

I STRONGLY suggest that you switch to Decaf. :jest:


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

MotorCityHamilton
if you have race at srcewz I won't be there and agree with Scuba. I'll skip the CRL this year because of it.


----------



## udontneedtoknow (Sep 29, 2005)

rcscrews

can you do math?????

your track................................... 100ft x 50ft = 5000 sqft
this track.................................... 115ft x 68ft = 7820 sqft

I think you need to stop calling "your" track the biggest in MI and call a therapist


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

You All Know Who I Am Im Not Hiding And Its Just Sad To See A 
Buisness Have To Make The Statements Like Rcscrewloose Does!!!

30 + Racers On A Tuesday Night Is Awesome
But 0 Racers On Sat And No One Signing Up For A Regional Is Not!!

Thank You 
Bec


----------



## exlor8er (Jun 22, 2005)

In the end does it really matter.
I found a picutre of both tracks. If bigger is better to you, go there.
Each offer something different.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess it is time to close this thread.


----------

